# Warbringer Maximus MKIII



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

This is probably linked to an older post (I used our "search" function!) about Titan Manufactorum here but looks like it is now available for purchase from Tsipis Games, albeit a 3-week turnaround time... WOW!!!

Cost of this as stated in their site is:

Main body (no weapons) - 340 euros

Individual weapon option - 15 euros each

4 Shoulder Weapon Options:
Reaper Gatling
Missile Battery
Plasma Battery
Dual Pulveriser Cannon

6 Arm Weapon Options:
Suppression Cannon
Mega Gatling Cannon
Voltron Cammon
Plasma Cannon
Plasma Core Cannon
Iron Fist

I think I just found my PERFECT X'mas present!!!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

So... Warlord?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> So... Warlord?


No, no. _Warbringer_..... :wink:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tawa said:


> No, no. _Warbringer_..... :wink:


I think it's close enough. :wink:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

There's even a fan-made datasheet to go along with it!!!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The head makes it look like an extra from one of the old godzilla movies! Sweet model but me still prefares the old beetle back warlord!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The question is have they done enough to avoid a GW legal enema


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

How come the company that makes them is allowed to exist? GW can't reach them in China?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Snokvor said:


> How come the company that makes them is allowed to exist? GW can't reach them in China?


More likely because that:









Only kinda looks like that:









Head is similar, body is similar, armour is similar; but at the end of the day it still only looks _similar_ to a warlord titan. This isn't like chapterhouse blatantly ripping off GW.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

And it looks like too many other things for GW to sue over (Think Mech Warrior, etc)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Can you hear that.....?

Sounds like court papers being shuffled :laugh:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Wookiepelt said:


> This is probably linked to an older post (I used our "search" function!) about Titan Manufactorum here but looks like it is now available for purchase from Tsipis Games, albeit a 3-week turnaround time... WOW!!!
> 
> Cost of this as stated in their site is:
> 
> ...


awesome model, 

fun fact, the company links in the treat you linked to send to an asian webpage about insects.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Sounds like court papers being shuffled


I doubt it. GW haven't brought out a model, so they should be safe enough, in the same way that all the 3rd party companies that brought out thunderwolves were because there was no minis for them when the rules came out.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I doubt it. GW haven't brought out a model, so they should be safe enough, in the same way that all the 3rd party companies that brought out thunderwolves were because there was no minis for them when the rules came out.


so im going to assume your ignoring the warlord model it was clearly based on,the picture of which is posted in dark reavers post just above yours....?

They are based in Greece so well within EU boundaries, the main thing is hes kept away from using GW terminology and not copied the warlord exactly, GW tend to get the major arse on when people start chucking around words like "warhammer 40k" etc etc to sell things, i still stand by that if chapterhouse had just used generic terms like scibor and maximini etc, they wouldnt be in court now with there assets frozen.

anyway its not a bad model, not sure its sale worthy looking at his stuff on face book but its certainly not a bad "not warlord" .


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bits is right. I don't think this one is likely to attract any flak from gw legal. 

Which is good, since it sits about half the cost of a fw reaver titan and represents something twice as powerful. :wink:


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Doesn't look big enough to be a warlord anyway and as GW has no model its all down to intellectual property so they still can take them to court as it looks too similar to a warlord titan.


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

so, 400 euros for 4 weapon mounts and the chassis? yes please!


----------

